# getting rid of green spot algae



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

A stainless steel razor blade is gonna be your best bet


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

nothin i have found will eat it get s razor blade or scrubber pad and go to work. thats what i will be doing tomarrow so much for a break i have to clean my tank lol


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

I heard nerties may eat them, but I just leave GSA on the glass. Just wondering, how is your WC schedule.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i just get alot of light in my tank its a 55 on a bar so both long sides and one end is open to light. my nerite will not eat the green spots algae just the other stuff that grows on the glass


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

Nerites do the job amazingly well. They will take care of GSA and BSA. Best of all, if you have this type of algae covering the leaves on your plants, they will clean it up for you too. Especially since you can't exactly scrub leaves (like anubias leaves).

You can read my blog post about nerites doing their job as a glass cleaner here: 
http://shrimpstuff.blogspot.com/search/label/Nerite
Pics of before and after shots too.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Once it blooms on glass, just scrape it off and it wont come back. It's common in a new tank or a tank that has gone through a recent large change.


----------



## silvertiger3450 (Apr 21, 2012)

will nerite snails live in low ph water?


----------



## silvertiger3450 (Apr 21, 2012)

randyl said:


> I heard nerties may eat them, but I just leave GSA on the glass. Just wondering, how is your WC schedule.


if you leave it there, will it dissapear


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

silvertiger3450 said:


> if you leave it there, will it dissapear


Some already said if you scrap them they won't come back. However, I'm trying to see if the spots connect to get me a free green background so I don't plan to get rid of them ;-)


----------

